# Printer driver not in CUPS [SOLVED]

## ad_meis

Dear all,

I have always used CUPS to manage and configure my printers; and also to get the relative driver.

In my office they just replaced an old but well functioning HPLaserJet 2300 with one of those MultiFunction Printer (MFP): HP LaserJet M2727nf MFP.

The problem is that I cannot find the relative driver on CUPS

What shall I do? Shall I install the driver of a (possibly) very similar printer? (and in this case how do I assess the similarity ?)

thanks for your attention

marcoLast edited by ad_meis on Mon Oct 11, 2010 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Do you use hplip ?

hplip + hpcups - hpijs - static_ppds ?

If yes, let hpsetup do the configuring job for you.

----------

## ad_meis

No, I was not using hplip.

I ll emerge it  and try what you suggest (though I preferred CUPS to handle everything...)

----------

## aCOSwt

 *ad_meis wrote:*   

> though I preferred CUPS to handle everything.

 

Well I believe this is no longer possible with all-in-one printers...

----------

## ad_meis

Just emerged hplip.

Running hp-setup, it does not let me select Netword/Ethernet  at the Device Discovery stage.... 

Could somebody please tell me how to set this?

many thanks in advance....

----------

## Etal

I think you need to enable to 'snmp' flag.

Alternatively, you can emerge with 'static-ppds' and add the printer through the regular CUPS web-interface.

----------

## ad_meis

Many thanks, I did emerge hplip with use flag 'static-ppds' and then I used cups to configure the printer.

In cups, I could now find the appropriate driver that I could not find before.

Bye,

marco

----------

